# New Outback - Hand Crank??



## Nevada_Camper (Nov 12, 2010)

Was I supposed to get the slide-out hand crank with my new TT?

Is it hidden somewhere?

Thanks!
Guy


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Didn't come with mine (295RE). depending on the model and location, you may not even be able to get to it with a hand crank. On mine you could get to it with a ratchet wrench or a short electric cordless drill and socket from underneath through a small (12" x12" or so) access panel. Given the gear reduction, hope you never have to crank it by hand, it could use up your whole weekend!!! I verified I could move mine with my cordless drill but even then it is slow.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

My 268RL is the same--a worm drive with a hex head on it. Put the socket that fits into the electric drill and have at it. By hand it's a real SOB--takes forever and a day. My 12v DeWalt portable drill will barely turn it--the drill motor really strains and I only did it to test it.

My corded 1/2" DeWalt is much stronger (I use it for the scissors stabilizers) but it requires 120v. If you're dry-camping and no genset, hope the batts on the portable are charged, or take a cold can of suds to the floor with you as you lie in the living room and ratchet the slide closed.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

No Crank, ratchett. But hope it never fails. so far mine works fine.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

I believe the access in the newer Outback is located behind the center panel in the top of the slide. You should have a little adapter designed to attach to your drill to hook up to the access. The adapter is little flexable tube, about 9-12 inches long. It should have been up in a cupboard or in with the various owners manuals.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nope..there is no tools supplied for this.

I have my underbelly cut in a big X where the nut is located. I pray I never had to deal with that. I tested it before we left Lakeshore and it barely moved in teh 5 mins I was turning it. That nut needs to have some ratio override....cause you're gonna be there for a LONG LONG LONG time.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

i carry a ratchet and socket, have not had to use it thus far and hopefully never will!!


----------



## Nevada_Camper (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks to all for the info!


----------



## Lakewood (Feb 18, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nope..there is no tools supplied for this.


My 210RS included a flexible adapter for my cordless drill tie-wrapped to the motor under the rear slide. The dealer failed to tell me it was there. I found it when I happened to look under the slide.


----------

